# A Forum "Barometer?"



## crackerdave (May 20, 2009)

Has anybody else noticed the cycle this forum goes through? It's a continuous back-and-forth between "nicey-nice" and jes' plain VENOMOUS! We get scolded by the mod squad,and things are lovey-dovey for a week or so,then it's back to the same ol' same ol'.

Here's the "barometer" part of this thread: If you will step back and notice,our sisters in Christ quit participating when some of our more - shall we say - "aggressive" debaters start going at anybody and everybody who dares to challenge their viewpoint.This incites behavior among others [yes - me,too!] that is totally against what God expects - no,DEMANDS! - from His people.

Some who have proclaimed themselves Christians approach this forum like it was one of their kids' ball games: WIN - whatever the cost! NO fun allowed!!! This is what has given this forum a permanently BAD reputation on Woody's.That's not an opinion - it's a fact.If you want to be a "winner," I suggest you go listen to Bobby Bare's old song entitled "The Winner." There's some wise words there.Also,you might want to use your great debating skills somewhere else,if you feel like you always have to "win" every argument.I would highly recommend you spend your energies in the political forum.Maybe they'll be seen there - perhaps even appreciated.

OK - hackles are raised,growls are being heard.


----------



## Huntinfool (May 20, 2009)

Banjo's still here.....guess she's tougher than the rest.



I will admit, I like to win.  But I have learned many valuable lessons over here and I think I'm beginning to be more and moer able to just "let it go" if my response is not going to be constructive and might be something that is intended to further MY cause and not that of Christ.


----------



## gtparts (May 20, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> Banjo's still here.....guess she's tougher than the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> I will admit, I like to win.  But I have learned many valuable lessons over here and I think I'm beginning to be more and moer able to just "let it go" if my response is not going to be constructive and might be something that is intended to further MY cause and not that of Christ.



Ditto.


----------



## Banjo (May 20, 2009)

> Banjo's still here.....guess she's tougher than the rest.



Nope not tougher....I am afraid that perhaps I am viewed as one of the "venomous."


----------



## rjcruiser (May 20, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> Banjo's still here.....guess she's tougher than the rest.



I think Dixie Dawg is here as well


The thing is, this is a debate forum.  There is going to be debate. If people have a problem with being told they are going to He!! if they don't believe in Jesus Christ as the only way to Heaven, well, they need to stay in other forums.


----------



## crackerdave (May 20, 2009)

Yep,Banjo will go toe-to-toe with anybody!

I think we all go through the same "stages" here.It's definitely a place to learn - and to see the bad side of many Christians,which is what MANY viewers of this forum [literally THOUSANDS!] seem to remember more than the good.
I do not like to have the many,many good people who read this forum but would NEVER dare to post in here think that we are a bunch of snarling dogs,tearing each other to pieces,for the sake of a "win." Believe me - this is exactly how we are viewed by many on Woody's.


----------



## crackerdave (May 20, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> I think Dixie Dawg is here as well
> 
> 
> The thing is, this is a debate forum.  There is going to be debate. If people have a problem with being told they are going to He!! if they don't believe in Jesus Christ as the only way to Heaven, well, they need to stay in other forums.



Very little of the nastiness is about trying to keep people from h e l l .It's more about things that I believe God cares very little about.

As for Dixie - I've noticed an absence lately.


----------



## christianhunter (May 20, 2009)

I'm trying to do better.I'm staying off of more Threads,that I think may provoke me.I'm also trying not to provoke other's as well.If there is no edification,why bother?


----------



## crackerdave (May 20, 2009)

christianhunter said:


> I'm trying to do better.I'm staying off of more Threads,that I think may provoke me.I'm also trying not to provoke other's as well.If there is no edification,why bother?



EXACTLY,Michael! Let's edify and encourage,and forget about which snarling dog comes out on top!

We have GOT to remember that Satan likes nothing better than for the folks on this forum to have the reputation that we do here on Woody's.


----------



## rjcruiser (May 20, 2009)

Well...I do know, if the woman in the garden of eden wouldn't have taken that bite of forbidden fruit, we'd not have to worry about any of this.


----------



## crackerdave (May 20, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> Well...I do know, if the woman in the garden of eden wouldn't have taken that bite of forbidden fruit, we'd not have to worry about any of this.



Ooooh- I KNOW you jus' DITT-UN!


----------



## Banjo (May 20, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> Well...I do know, if the woman in the garden of eden wouldn't have taken that bite of forbidden fruit, we'd not have to worry about any of this.





Too bad Adam had not instructed her better.....Don't totally count us out....through childbearing salvation entered the world.


----------



## rjcruiser (May 20, 2009)

Banjo said:


> Too bad Adam had not instructed her better.....Don't totally count us out....through childbearing salvation entered the world.




Yup...always the man's fault.


----------



## Huntinfool (May 20, 2009)

crackerdave said:


> Very little of the nastiness is about trying to keep people from h e l l .It's more about things that I believe God cares very little about.
> 
> As for Dixie - I've noticed an absence lately.



You haven't been looking at the right threads then.  She's been around....just not as much.


----------



## crackerdave (May 20, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> You haven't been looking at the right threads then.  She's been around....just not as much.



I hope she and I have a truce.I don't want any enemies,and I don't like having people on my "ignore" list. 
It took me many years and scars to learn to walk away from a fight - although it's easier now I'm an old man.


----------



## dawg2 (May 20, 2009)

I don't mind a debate.  I do mind misleading, disingenuous comments though


----------



## Spotlite (May 20, 2009)

maybe if we had better mods......................


----------



## Huntinfool (May 20, 2009)

Oh boy.....


.....nice knowin' ya!


----------



## rjcruiser (May 20, 2009)

Spotlite said:


> maybe if we had better mods......................



op2:


5.........................4...............................3...................


----------



## Huntinfool (May 20, 2009)

Where's that little button at????


----------



## Jeffriesw (May 20, 2009)

Spotlite said:


> maybe if we had better mods......................





What's wrong with them in your humble opinion?


----------



## earl (May 20, 2009)

crackerdave,, time for another name change for you !! How about Philosopherdave? 
rj, the ''flak'' given by non believers is nothing compared to ya'll turning on each other for the silliest of reasons. It does make for good drama though.
This is not only a pretty good forum for ALL things spiritual ,but also a great place to learn about human nature.


----------



## Spotlite (May 20, 2009)

Swamp Runner said:


> What's wrong with them in your humble opinion?



Whats right with them? In your honest opinion

Maybe 1 of the limber wristed admins will chime in................


----------



## rjcruiser (May 20, 2009)

spotlite said:


> whats right with them? In your honest opinion
> 
> Maybe 1 of the limber wristed admins will chime in................



................2........................


----------



## Spotlite (May 20, 2009)

I told you


----------



## dawg2 (May 20, 2009)

Spotlite said:


> Whats right with them? In your honest opinion
> 
> Maybe 1 of the limber wristed admins will chime in................


----------



## THREEJAYS (May 20, 2009)

Banjo said:


> Too bad Adam had not instructed her better.....Don't totally count us out....through childbearing salvation entered the world.



Yea and I've had to earn my keep by the sweat of my brow


----------



## Tim L (May 20, 2009)

crackerdave said:


> Has anybody else noticed the cycle this forum goes through? It's a continuous back-and-forth between "nicey-nice" and jes' plain VENOMOUS! We get scolded by the mod squad,and things are lovey-dovey for a week or so,then it's back to the same ol' same ol'.
> 
> Here's the "barometer" part of this thread: If you will step back and notice,our sisters in Christ quit participating when some of our more - shall we say - "aggressive" debaters start going at anybody and everybody who dares to challenge their viewpoint.This incites behavior among others [yes - me,too!] that is totally against what God expects - no,DEMANDS! - from His people.
> 
> ...



Dave your right; this is why so many outdoor forums refuse to have christian forums, the arguing and whining between folks with different points of view....fun is fun, but sometimes u can tell that some truly believe they are gods messenger and they are only speaking the truth the way the bible tells it....somethings three or more join in and each one is just "telling it like it is"...

But what is never considered when folks start that crap is how it destroys their christian wittness...also, its possible that every so often a spritually weak person that the holy sprit is working on, reads some of the more extreme debates on here (and I know each one thinks their only preaching the truth) and is so disgusted that well.....chalk one up for ol scratch as they say.........

One other thing we should consider though is not allowing all these atheist debates in this forum....when it comes down to it, Jesus Christ is lord...end of story....99% of us can agree on that, but again allowing these atheist and agnostic debates in this section only harms the weak......

This is America and yes we have free speech, but debating whether or not there is a god in this section should not be tolerated...Start a new forum on here and call it "philiosphical issues" or something similar.  That would be the proper place.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2009)

crackerdave said:


> Has anybody else noticed the cycle this forum goes through? It's a continuous back-and-forth between "nicey-nice" and jes' plain VENOMOUS! We get scolded by the mod squad,and things are lovey-dovey for a week or so,then it's back to the same ol' same ol'.
> 
> Here's the "barometer" part of this thread: If you will step back and notice,our sisters in Christ quit participating when some of our more - shall we say - "aggressive" debaters start going at anybody and everybody who dares to challenge their viewpoint.This incites behavior among others [yes - me,too!] that is totally against what God expects - no,DEMANDS! - from His people.
> 
> ...


 
There are more than you might imagine that stay out of this forum because of the blue bloods and their self rightious attitudes.

Just a suggestion, not that they are capable of it, but if this were run more like a think tank debate forum and not an extremist winner takes all forum everyone might learn something and Gods will might actually be accomplished occasionally.


----------



## ToLog (May 20, 2009)

Rouster said:


> Dave your right; this is why so many outdoor forums refuse to have christian forums, the arguing and whining between folks with different points of view....fun is fun, but sometimes u can tell that some truly believe they are gods messenger and they are only speaking the truth the way the bible tells it....somethings three or more join in and each one is just "telling it like it is"...
> 
> But what is never considered when folks start that crap is how it destroys their christian wittness...also, its possible that every so often a spritually weak person that the holy sprit is working on, reads some of the more extreme debates on here (and I know each one thinks their only preaching the truth) and is so disgusted that well.....chalk one up for ol scratch as they say.........
> 
> ...



your points, as usual, are well-made, and civil. and i'm in total agreement.

we've had such a argumentation between and among Philosophical and Spiritual points that it's difficult to keep track.

and, for me, at least, it's been quite amazing how the Christians and Atheists have agreed to disagree, but no content given to the various Philosophers, so to speak.

with a huge readership, and promising to increase, maybe there is "room" for another forum?  hmm?  maybe the Dixie Dawg, as a potential moderator could weigh in here for an additional opinion?

i mean, keeping the Peace is Job One, isn't it??


----------



## Banjo (May 20, 2009)

THREEJAYS said:


> Yea and I've had to earn my keep by the sweat of my brow





Well you know how it is...once we have the children, we just sit home watching "the stories" and eating bon bons....


----------



## Banjo (May 20, 2009)

> But what is never considered when folks start that crap is how it destroys their christian wittness...



Kind of like using crass language???


----------



## earl (May 20, 2009)

Rouster said:


> Dave your right; this is why so many outdoor forums refuse to have christian forums, the arguing and whining between folks with different points of view....fun is fun, but sometimes u can tell that some truly believe they are gods messenger and they are only speaking the truth the way the bible tells it....somethings three or more join in and each one is just "telling it like it is"...
> 
> But what is never considered when folks start that crap is how it destroys their christian wittness...also, its possible that every so often a spritually weak person that the holy sprit is working on, reads some of the more extreme debates on here (and I know each one thinks their only preaching the truth) and is so disgusted that well.....chalk one up for ol scratch as they say.........
> 
> ...






I would love to observe the ''Jesus Christ ,King James Version only forum'' I am sure it would be as entertaining and educational as the Roman forum. One of the only threads I have seen on here that has been locked,folks warned ,and folks banned was between ''christians''


----------



## dawg2 (May 20, 2009)

earl said:


> I would love to observe the ''Jesus Christ ,King James Version only forum'' I am sure it would be as entertaining and educational as the Roman forum. One of the only threads I have seen on here that has been locked,folks warned ,and folks banned was between ''christians''



There are Romans in here?


----------



## StriperAddict (May 20, 2009)

christianhunter said:


> I'm trying to do better.I'm staying off of more Threads,that I think may provoke me.I'm also trying not to provoke other's as well.If there is no edification,why bother?


 
Ditto that.



rjcruiser said:


> Yup...always the man's fault.


 

Ditto that, too


----------



## SkeeterEater (May 20, 2009)

Banjo, is that you in the sig?


----------



## elfiii (May 20, 2009)

Spotlite said:


> Whats right with them? In your honest opinion
> 
> Maybe 1 of the limber wristed admins will chime in................



We were thinking about making you a Mod in here. You could make book on the combatants and keep the records tucked safely away in your purse.


----------



## Tim L (May 20, 2009)

Banjo said:


> Kind of like using crass language???



This is true...crap is not the word I had in mind...I use "salty" language, but I know where to draw the line...sometimes something said bluntly gets the point across....but I like something you said, about watching the "stories",  that brings back memories of mother and both of my grandmothers cussing that woman on.........................................................................................................Days of Our Lives back in the 60's.....I think her name was Rachel...the only one they hated worse than Rachel was Freddie Blassie on Live Atlanta Wrestling.....they had no doulbt where ol Freddie would spend eternity and they would scream it at the TV on Saturday night as if he could hear them.......................................I'm easily distracted you know.....


----------



## Banjo (May 20, 2009)

SkeeterEater said:


> Banjo, is that you in the sig?




?????

The only sig that I know of is the one I carry in my purse.


----------



## Banjo (May 20, 2009)

Rouster said:


> This is true...crap is not the word I had in mind...I use "salty" language, but I know where to draw the line...sometimes something said bluntly gets the point across....but I like something you said, about watching the "stories",  that brings back memories of mother and both of my grandmothers cussing that woman on.........................................................................................................Days of Our Lives back in the 60's.....I think her name was Rachel...the only one they hated worse than Rachel was Freddie Blassie on Live Atlanta Wrestling.....they had no doulbt where ol Freddie would spend eternity and they would scream it at the TV on Saturday night as if he could hear them.......................................I'm easily distracted you know.....


----------



## PWalls (May 20, 2009)

Actually, yes, there is a "cycle" and it is sad to witness sometimes.


----------



## pigpen1 (May 20, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> There are Romans in here?



 yep, ain't your name Nero..

 I don't know if you are Roman, but I do know you are a PPT [poultry physical therapist]. I don't know if you can make a sinner walk straight, but you sure can a guinea.

 BTW, you saved 6 of mine thanks Dawg.


----------



## earl (May 20, 2009)

Eyetallyun guineas ?


----------



## Spotlite (May 21, 2009)

elfiii said:


> We were thinking about making you a Mod in here. You could make book on the combatants and keep the records tucked safely away in your purse.



I hope you dont leave the key in your tractor


----------



## gtparts (May 21, 2009)

pigpen1 said:


> yep, ain't your name Nero..
> 
> I don't know if you are Roman, but I do know you are a PPT [poultry physical therapist]. I don't know if you can make a sinner walk straight, but you sure can a guinea.
> 
> BTW, you saved 6 of mine thanks Dawg.




OK, inquiring minds want to know (Or, as Albert Popwell says to Dirty Harry, "I gots t'know.").

Is "can a guinea" like "tune a fish"?


----------



## pigpen1 (May 21, 2009)

gtparts said:


> OK, inquiring minds want to know (Or, as Albert Popwell says to Dirty Harry, "I gots t'know.").
> 
> Is "can a guinea" like "tune a fish"?



It is exactly like it, but differant.


----------



## crackerdave (May 21, 2009)

FACT:
We are a much better bunch,here,when we have the gentle wisdom of ALL our Christian sisters participating. I would like to see one of them asked to be a moderator.


----------



## SkeeterEater (May 21, 2009)

Banjo said:


> ?????
> 
> The only sig that I know of is the one I carry in my purse.



The picture in your post.......


----------



## dawg2 (May 21, 2009)

elfiii said:


> We were thinking about making you a Mod in here. You could make book on the combatants and keep the records tucked safely away in your purse.


----------



## dawg2 (May 21, 2009)

pigpen1 said:


> yep, ain't your name Nero..
> 
> I don't know if you are Roman, but I do know you are a PPT [poultry physical therapist]. I don't know if you can make a sinner walk straight, but you sure can a guinea.
> 
> BTW, you saved 6 of mine thanks Dawg.



I told you, all you had to do was thump them on the forhead and yell: "YOU ARE HEAALEEEDDD!!!"  I saw it on TV

Glad they made it, that is good news


----------



## pigpen1 (May 21, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> I told you, all you had to do was thump them on the forhead and yell: "YOU ARE HEAALEEEDDD!!!"  I saw it on TV
> 
> Glad they made it, that is good news



 I did that to one but I think I thumped it to hard, he hasn't moved in two days. I sure hope he will wake up, I am tired of toting him around in my pocket.

 When I thumped him he looked like this.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (May 21, 2009)

crackerdave said:


> If you will step back and notice,our sisters in Christ quit participating when some of our more - shall we say - "aggressive" debaters start going at anybody and everybody who dares to challenge their viewpoint.This incites behavior among others [yes - me,too!] that is totally against what God expects - no,DEMANDS! - from His people.



Nice.  Sweet innocent Christians singing kum bayah (yeah, I don't care enough to look the spelling up).  Along comes a horrible non-brainwashed atheist that MAKES the peaceful thumpers start acting like idiots.  Life for me got much clearer and a little easier when I quit worrying about whether or not some unseen deity would help me take care of something.  Now I man up, do what I'm able, and accept responsibility for my actions.  I don't blame others for what I do.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Now I man up, do what I'm able, and accept responsibility for my actions. I don't blame others for what I do.


 

Me to, but I don't, nor have I ever worried about an unseen diety. My God is a point of peace in my life, no worries there mate..


----------



## formula1 (May 21, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Now I man up, do what I'm able, and accept responsibility for my actions.  I don't blame others for what I do.



That's a great quote and a great way to be.  If you added a relationship with the Living God, he would make that strong ethic complete. And you would be well on your way to be a complete man for all eternity, not just in this life!!


----------



## WTM45 (May 21, 2009)

Rouster said:


> One other thing we should consider though is not allowing all these atheist debates in this forum....when it comes down to it, Jesus Christ is lord...end of story....99% of us can agree on that, but again allowing these atheist and agnostic debates in this section only harms the weak......
> 
> This is America and yes we have free speech, but debating whether or not there is a god in this section should not be tolerated...Start a new forum on here and call it "philiosphical issues" or something similar.  That would be the proper place.



Debating the existance of deities is at the very core of religious belief systems and dogmas.


----------



## formula1 (May 21, 2009)

*Re:*



WTM45 said:


> Debating the existance of deities is at the very core of religious belief systems and dogmas.



I really don't mind the debate and I'm not afraid of the nonbelieving crowd. I do sometimes question their motive for being here but then again perhaps it is God's providence to use them to increase our faith further and assure us of the hope we have.  For me, they strengthen my faith.  Many of their arguments are like the 'proof' of God's word.  The faithful here who have read them should know exactly what I mean!

I really don't like that religious word though.  I am not religious at all, I just have a relationship with Jesus Christ!!!


----------



## crackerdave (May 21, 2009)

Good post,F1! Although,I have to say - in my opinion[which I have stated often,freely,and bluntly,and even humbly,at times ] Satan also uses atheists and humanists and the like for his purposes,too.Specifically - to make new or "thinking about it" believers have serious doubts.I would not want to have that on me come judgment day,but atheists are human,too.Most of 'em,anyway.


----------



## formula1 (May 22, 2009)

crackerdave said:


> Good post,F1! Although,I have to say - in my opinion[which I have stated often,freely,and bluntly,and even humbly,at times ] Satan also uses atheists and humanists and the like for his purposes,too.Specifically - to make new or "thinking about it" believers have serious doubts.I would not want to have that on me come judgment day,but atheists are human,too.Most of 'em,anyway.



Atheists, human? I thought they evolved from Ida!

For those new Believers and for those 'almost' new ones you mention,  I'll just say that I have faith that the Holy Spirit will keep what he draws!!!


----------



## Spotlite (May 22, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Nice.  Sweet innocent Christians singing kum bayah (yeah, I don't care enough to look the spelling up).  Along comes a horrible non-brainwashed atheist that MAKES the peaceful thumpers start acting like idiots.  Life for me got much clearer and a little easier when I quite worrying about whether or not some unseen deity would help me take care of something.  Now I man up, do what I'm able, and accept responsibility for my actions.  I don't blame others for what I do.



Its been said that if you pushed even the most hard core athiest off of a cliff........................he would scream out to God in some form or fashion before he eats dirt 

Such as "Oh My God" or something similar or even worse tack Gods name in front of a cuss word

But its nice to know you take responsibilty for yourself, God expects all of us to


----------



## SkeeterEater (May 22, 2009)

What is Jesus middle name? It starts with an "H" right?


----------



## crackerdave (May 22, 2009)

SkeeterEater said:


> What is Jesus middle name? It starts with an "H" right?



Only for those foolish enough to take His name in vain. 
 I guess you thought your question was cute? You prob'ly oughta go someplace else to play,little boy.I think I hear your momma calling you!


----------



## Double Barrel BB (May 22, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Along comes a horrible non-brainwashed atheist that MAKES the peaceful thumpers start acting like idiots.


 
Your braiwashed of course... you just don't know it... or don't want to admit it...

You can only really be set free from your Depravity by God.

DB BB


----------



## formula1 (May 22, 2009)

*Re:*



SkeeterEater said:


> What is Jesus middle name? It starts with an "H" right?



A proud and haughty man—“Scoffer” is his name; He acts with arrogant pride.

Pride goes before destruction, And a haughty spirit before a fall.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (May 22, 2009)

Double Barrel BB said:


> Your braiwashed of course... you just don't know it... or don't want to admit it...
> 
> You can only really be set free from your Depravity by God.
> 
> DB BB



Depraved and brainwashed, nice assessment.  Glad you know me so well.


----------



## crackerdave (May 23, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Depraved and brainwashed, nice assessment.  Glad you know me so well.



Not exactly rocket science,ham. You make it pretty clear on your own.You also have a big hand in intimidating people and making them unwilling to post here.Are you proud of that?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (May 23, 2009)

crackerdave said:


> Not exactly rocket science,ham. You make it pretty clear on your own.You also have a big hand in intimidating people and making them unwilling to post here.Are you proud of that?



How can anyone be intimidated by posts on the internet that don't involve blatant or even implied threats of harm to that individual?   That is awesome.  

If I've done so, I don't think "proud" is the right word, but it's the first word that comes to mind.


----------



## crackerdave (May 25, 2009)

Let me put it in a simpler way for you:   Your superior attitude and obvious derision for everybody on here are repulsive to many.


----------



## SkeeterEater (May 25, 2009)

crackerdave said:


> Only for those foolish enough to take His name in vain.
> I guess you thought your question was cute? You prob'ly oughta go someplace else to play,little boy.I think I hear your momma calling you!



It was a serious question! I hear it all the time and was wondering if he really does have a middle name. I've never read the bible and don't plan on it so I was asking someone who has, then I get insulted!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 25, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> How can anyone be intimidated by posts on the internet that don't involve blatant or even implied threats of harm to that individual?  That is awesome.
> 
> If I've done so, I don't think "proud" is the right word, but it's the first word that comes to mind.


 


crackerdave said:


> Let me put it in a simpler way for you: Your superior attitude and obvious derision for everybody on here are repulsive to many.


 

Not me !!!! I like reading the challenges set forth by a non-believer. It makes you reflect deeper on the path that led you to your own position in your Faith with God. It gives me great solace and comfort that I have that personal relationship with my Lord and Savior, and is a constant reminder of the challenges of my walk with God. He never promised an easy path, and I thank him for every person such as this that presents the opportunity to witness, learn and grow in order to be prepared for the next challenge.

No one ever claimed it would be an easy path, and many are content sitting in a pew every Sunday memorizing scripture. However that is not what we were commissioned to do, the folks in those pews with you are already seeking God, what purpose can you possibly serve there? No, the real challenge lies in the real world where folks don't get to see examples of Christianity, miracles, and blessings everyday. 

But then again, very few of those traits are exhibited here for them to witness as well..


----------



## Israel (May 25, 2009)

earl said:


> crackerdave,, time for another name change for you !! How about Philosopherdave?
> rj, the ''flak'' given by non believers is nothing compared to ya'll turning on each other for the silliest of reasons. It does make for good drama though.
> This is not only a pretty good forum for ALL things spiritual ,but also a great place to learn about human nature.



Interesting comment, as I have also noticed, not only here, but in other venues, the machinations of men as we seek to build consensus, eradicate the "troublesome" (either by censure or insult) and impose our own will.
Now when I say troublesome, I mean simply those that anyone may find troubling...we are quick to receive those on or approaching our own "frequency", but often just as quick to dismiss others whose broadcasts are such to which we cannot relate. 
I think we view it as a threat with the seed of death in it. At least the seed of our own death, as we see nothing of our own life there.
I don't think I need to belabor the opportunity this presents to learn of Jesus, who, in every sense is totally "other" but became weak like us, and subject to death that we might be delivered from these very real fears of death in its myriad form. ( fear of being misunderstood, ignored, cast out of the "tribe", and of course, the physical test, wherein respirations stop)
I see the attempts to "kill" death by removing our consideration of it from our sight...as the site I visit which allows for censoring others posts. If you don't like something/someone's opinion...flag it. Silence them...but make no mistake, you are quite metaphorically killing them. You do not edit away their posts from your own view, but from all view. You are afraid others may see life that is not you. 
That is often how purges must start, simply not want to hear/see/know/ of what contradicts your view.
And I also see how Jesus daily embraced death by receiving into himself (all unlike him) who came to him, and ultimately was even loathe to disassociate himself from even the pharisees...when he asked the Father's forgiveness for all of our blindness and unknowing.
It's quite a journey, we learn of life...and if we are (I believe, anyway) honest, we see why salvation is not only wonderful for man, but absolutely and desperately necessary.


----------



## crackerdave (May 25, 2009)

SkeeterEater said:


> It was a serious question! I hear it all the time and was wondering if he really does have a middle name. I've never read the bible and don't plan on it so I was asking someone who has, then I get insulted!



If that was a serious question,then I very humbly apologize to you and ask God to forgive me for the sin of offending a sincere seeker.

It's very hard to tell just by what someone writes,whether they're serious or not.There have been a LOT of folks who come here to mock,poke fun,and generally try to tear Christians down.Again - I'm sorry.

To your question: I hear that a lot too - "Jesus H. Christ!" It makes me cringe,because it is disrespectful to the Savior of our eternal souls.It is a mis-use of His name.


----------



## crackerdave (May 25, 2009)

Israel said:


> Interesting comment, as I have also noticed, not only here, but in other venues, the machinations of men as we seek to build consensus, eradicate the "troublesome" (either by censure or insult) and impose our own will.
> Now when I say troublesome, I mean simply those that anyone may find troubling...we are quick to receive those on or approaching our own "frequency", but often just as quick to dismiss others whose broadcasts are such to which we cannot relate.
> I think we view it as a threat with the seed of death in it. At least the seed of our own death, as we see nothing of our own life there.
> I don't think I need to belabor the opportunity this presents to learn of Jesus, who, in every sense is totally "other" but became weak like us, and subject to death that we might be delivered from these very real fears of death in its myriad form. ( fear of being misunderstood, ignored, cast out of the "tribe", and of course, the physical test, wherein respirations stop)
> ...



That's one of the wisest assessments of our problems on this forum that I've read.


----------



## SkeeterEater (May 25, 2009)

crackerdave said:


> If that was a serious question,then I very humbly apologize to you and ask God to forgive me for the sin of offending a sincere seeker.
> 
> It's very hard to tell just by what someone writes,whether they're serious or not.There have been a LOT of folks who come here to mock,poke fun,and generally try to tear Christians down.Again - I'm sorry.
> 
> To your question: I hear that a lot too - "Jesus H. Christ!" It makes me cringe,because it is disrespectful to the Savior of our eternal souls.It is a mis-use of His name.



No apology needed, I know what it sounded like. But still what does the "H" stand for?


----------



## dawg2 (May 25, 2009)

SkeeterEater said:


> No apology needed, I know what it sounded like. But still what does the "H" stand for?



The Greek pronunciation of Jesus is "Iesous." The E is the character eta, which looks like an H.  Hence the abbreviation "IHS" for "Jesus.  I would say that is where it originates.


----------



## SkeeterEater (May 25, 2009)

I found out myself.........it's Hansel


----------



## earl (May 25, 2009)

SkeeterEater said:


> I found out myself.........it's Hansel



Sorry . Even I have to ask for a source on that one.


----------



## SkeeterEater (May 25, 2009)

Jesus Hansel Christ. It's true.....Wikipedia says so!

At the end ot the Etymology section. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jesus_H._Christ


----------



## Dixie Dawg (May 25, 2009)

crackerdave said:


> As for Dixie - I've noticed an absence lately.





Huntinfool said:


> You haven't been looking at the right threads then.  She's been around....just not as much.



Yep, I have been making less time for this part of the forum, for a couple of reasons.  First, after being here for 5 years, pretty much every debate has been debated... new people come on but the same old stuff is rehashed, and to be perfectly honest, I have other things I'd like to spend my time on.  Second, I've been busy actually meeting people in person for a change instead of just on the board (which, by the way, is MUCH more fun!   ), and I also have made some huge changes in my personal life, moved my daughter and I to a 'new' house which I had some major remodeling to do first before I moved into it and am still working on projects.

And, I also find that there are times when some discussions and debates seem to bring out the worst in me, and I don't like that feeling at all.  

It was also brought to my attention that some 'good christians' on here were doing their duty to spread some rumors (amazing how people know so much about me when they've never met me  ), so I figured if I stay away as much as possible, they won't be tempted into sinning by bearing false witness   

The thing I try to remind myself is that if I actually met some of you in person who I have 'bumped heads' with on here, I'd bet that our rapport would be so much different... and by different, I mean better.




crackerdave said:


> I hope she and I have a truce.I don't want any enemies,and I don't like having people on my "ignore" list.



"Sorry" works wonders sometimes......



elfiii said:


> We were thinking about making you a Mod in here. You could make book on the combatants and keep the records tucked safely away in your purse.



   




SkeeterEater said:


> It's true.....Wikipedia says so!



Well if Wikipedia says so, you know it's got to be true!!!!


----------



## Lowjack (May 25, 2009)

Watch it boys SSM was asked to be a moderator we all will get the Ax then,LOL


----------



## Six million dollar ham (May 25, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Not me !!!! I like reading the challenges set forth by a non-believer. It makes you reflect deeper on the path that led you to your own position in your Faith with God. It gives me great solace and comfort that I have that personal relationship with my Lord and Savior, and is a constant reminder of the challenges of my walk with God. He never promised an easy path, and I thank him for every person such as this that presents the opportunity to witness, learn and grow in order to be prepared for the next challenge.
> 
> No one ever claimed it would be an easy path, and many are content sitting in a pew every Sunday memorizing scripture. However that is not what we were commissioned to do, the folks in those pews with you are already seeking God, what purpose can you possibly serve there? No, the real challenge lies in the real world where folks don't get to see examples of Christianity, miracles, and blessings everyday.
> 
> But then again, very few of those traits are exhibited here for them to witness as well..




Great post holmes.  

Folks, if you're keeping score out there, this guy gets it.  Even though I don't agree spiritually with him (or collegiately) I respect this attitude tremendously.

At any rate, the part of your post that I've underlined is what seems to be tripping people up.  It's uncomfortable (as I've pointed out repeatedly) so it's just easier to call me and my ilk "trolls" and say we're going to hades.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (May 25, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> Watch it boys SSM was asked to be a moderator we all will get the Ax then,LOL



SSM?  Are you drunk?


----------



## Diogenes (May 25, 2009)

“The thing is, this is a debate forum. There is going to be debate. If people have a problem with being told they are going to He!! if they don't believe in Jesus Christ as the only way to Heaven, well, they need to stay in other forums.”

“One other thing we should consider though is not allowing all these atheist debates in this forum....when it comes down to it, Jesus Christ is lord...end of story....99% of us can agree on that, but again allowing these atheist and agnostic debates in this section only harms the weak......

This is America and yes we have free speech, but debating whether or not there is a god in this section should not be tolerated...”

“Satan also uses atheists and humanists and the like for his purposes,too. . . . but atheists are human,too.Most of 'em,anyway.”

“You prob'ly oughta go someplace else to play,little boy.I think I hear your momma calling you!”

“Your braiwashed of course... you just don't know it... or don't want to admit it...
You can only really be set free from your Depravity by God.”

THEN!  THIS:

“You also have a big hand in intimidating people and making them unwilling to post here.Are you proud of that?” 

ASTOUNDING!   There, gentlemen, is the barometric pressure of your forum – loud, rude, insulting, intolerant, ignorant, single-minded, monolithic, thoughtless, and hypocritical in the extreme.  

A ‘Forum Barometer,’ as revealed by your own words.  (Be careful what you ask for . . . )

MORE, as the HIT PARADE keeps on grinding away:

“Let me put it in a simpler way for you: Your superior attitude and obvious derision for everybody on here are repulsive to many.”  (No mirrors in your house?)

Oddly, a large number of the responses here have actually been moderate, tolerant, well-thought, and actually in the spirit of an exchange of ideas between peers.  Unfortunately, the bullying extremists do everything in their power to drown out those messages.  The idea of ‘Spiritual Discussions,’ some few here seem to understand, encompasses ALL aspects of spirituality, including the freedom to doubt spirits aloud.  The idea of spirituality IS philosophical, and any questioning of that point calls one’s education into question.  

So if the point is to segregate ourselves due to a total intolerance of disagreement, perhaps a new forum for the rabid ‘Witnesses’ who will not allow any discussion to proceed without extensive biblical quotation might be considered.  I’ll even suggest a title for it – call it the “Only We Are Capable Of Being Right” forum.   

That way the rest of us will know not to annoy you, and you can keep the 'Amen Brother' nonsense and the disruptive evangelizing amongst yourselves.


----------



## Lowjack (May 25, 2009)

His Name Was Yeshua
His Titled is " Ha Masshiach meaning" He was Given a name above all Names, so that every knee shall bow and every tongue shall confess he is Lord, whether you want to or not, whether you are alive or not, whether you are in he!! or not, whther you believed in him or not.


----------



## Lowjack (May 25, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> SSM?  Are you drunk?


No I don't drink, you shouldn't judge others by your condition, we are all different.

Why does your profile say, Location : "Dirty South" As Opposed to where ?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (May 25, 2009)

Diogenes said:


> “The thing is, this is a debate forum. There is going to be debate. If people have a problem with being told they are going to He!! if they don't believe in Jesus Christ as the only way to Heaven, well, they need to stay in other forums.”
> 
> “One other thing we should consider though is not allowing all these atheist debates in this forum....when it comes down to it, Jesus Christ is lord...end of story....99% of us can agree on that, but again allowing these atheist and agnostic debates in this section only harms the weak......
> 
> ...



Hrumph, Hrumph!







Hrumph!


----------



## Six million dollar ham (May 25, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> No I don't drink, you shouldn't judge others by your condition, we are all different.
> 
> Why does your profile say, Location : "Dirty South" As Opposed to where ?



What is "SSM" then, if you were indeed sober when typing that?

"Dirty South" implies a geographic location, as well as an appropriate lifestyle/mindset despite its original denotative meaning as a musical style.


----------



## crackerdave (May 25, 2009)

Apparently,Dio and ham are the only ones allowed to speak their mind here, AND --- the only ones with all the answers,complete with snappy comebacks for one and all.


----------



## Diogenes (May 25, 2009)

â€œApparently,Dio and ham are the only ones allowed to speak their mind here, AND --- the only ones with all the answers,complete with snappy comebacks for one and all.â€�  Sir, you make my point.  As you and yours insult and attempt to badger any and all disparate views with endless evangelizing, you now turn on your heel and employ the tactic of claiming to be a victim of my single post?  Come off it.  That is disingenuous in the extreme. 

To say, arrogantly and aloud, that the â€˜Spiritualâ€™ encompasses only Christianity, and that â€˜99% agree,â€™ is ignorance writ large, and if that arrogance wishes to ask around, rather than make blanket assumptions and accusations, it might be revealed that well over 80% of the humans now alive disagree. 

I, for one, would not try to deny that the Dalai Lama, for example, might have a point or two to add to any discussion of the â€˜Spiritual.â€™  The same might, if a fair thought is given, be said of a few other ideas, such as:   Sai Baba, Hare Krishna, Rajneesh,  Islam and Judaism,  Hinduism, Buddhism, Sikhism, and Jainism;  Sufism, the African diasporic religions practiced in the Americas, Taoism and Confucianism, indigenous tribal religions formerly found on every continent, now marginalized by the major organized faiths, but persisting as undercurrents of folk religion; African traditional religions, Asian Shamanism, Native American religions, Austronesian and Australian Aboriginal traditions, Chinese folk religion, and postwar Shinto,  along with historical polytheism; Zoroastrianism, Yazdanism, Ahl-e Haqq and historical traditions of Gnosticism (Mandaeanism, Manichaeism), and the more modern Bahá'í, Hindu revivalism, Ayyavazhi, Pentecostalism, polytheistic reconstructionism and Rastafarianism, as well as various mysticisms, and not even to mention Wall Street, which is a religion all alone . . . 

The point is, folks, that the realm of  â€˜Spiritualâ€™ discussion is a pretty broad category.  And if YOU donâ€™t like that inconvenient fact (and a fact it is, not an opinion), then perhaps participating in that discussion might be better, overall, than trying to shout it down with single viewpoint nonsense about how all who donâ€™t see it your way are DOOMED to SUFFER!  FOR ETERNITY!  Geez.  Give yerselves a rest from that huh?  You might even learn something . . .


----------



## crackerdave (May 26, 2009)

Here's an "inconvenient fact" for you: This is an outdoors website.It is in the deep South.We [most of us] are Christians,and most of us are outdoor sports enthusiasts.You and a few others are on Woody's ONLY in the spiritual forum,and ONLY to cause trouble.That's your right - Satan gets equal time here.Just don't expect me to agree with you.If you don't believe that Jesus Christ is the only way to eternal life with God,fine.You need to go to an atheist forum.I understand there are many,so why bother with us ignorant rednecks? Your writing prowess and your debating skills will probably be much more appreciated elsewhere.

I have not said all who don't see it my way are doomed to anything.My way doesn't matter - God's way DOES.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2009)

Diogenes said:


> “The thing is, this is a debate forum. There is going to be debate. If people have a problem with being told they are going to He!! if they don't believe in Jesus Christ as the only way to Heaven, well, they need to stay in other forums.”
> 
> .


 
This is where you are both correct and incorrect in the same sentence, though you do model yourself after a "cynic" based on your screen name.

The title states clearly, "Spiritual Discussions, Debate and Study". That incinuates that a thread can be one of those, or all of those, but nothing in that title says "Christian" and there are a multitude of spiritualities that can be "Discussed, Debated or Studied" however nothing in the title gives us Christians carte blanc to pummel anyone else on this board to a bloody pulp for the sake of debate in hopes that they will see things our way.

Now, to address SMDH, what makes you uncomfortable about my use of the words, Faith and God? If you have an aversion to them being capitolized I'll have to ask that you just deal with it as you would the capitolization of the word at the beginning of each statement. By me doing so I am not forcing any belief system upon you, merely paying respect to that which is bigger than me.


----------



## Israel (May 26, 2009)

All of us want to be free of those big red plastic appendages hanging off us that say "To see the show, push here".
Atheists have learned believers hate to have their "I'm Irrational" button pushed...but why is that?
What we believe and preach is foolish to the greek.
We are to understand they cannot see God's reason...and neither will/do we until we let go of man's. Will we look foolish in the eyes of men that exalt man's wisdom? How foolish did the Lord look to those who crucified him? Are we ashamed of him?
The truth is not up for a vote, nor is it a matter of concensus, therefore sheer numbers will never, can never be the justification for anything...that is only man's thinking..."I have the greater number of adherents, therefore I must be in the right camp".

The very reason we are told the world is what it is, is going where it is going, will end where it will, end is simply because the vast majority of folks believe Jesus Christ is of no consequence. 
Who wants to be on the side of that majority when he appears?
There will be no comfort there.
Have patience brothers, God will not let you look foolish for long.


----------



## crackerdave (May 26, 2009)

Israel said:


> All of us want to be free of those big red plastic appendages hanging off us that say "To see the show, push here".
> Atheists have learned believers hate to have their "I'm Irrational" button pushed...but why is that?
> What we believe and preach is foolish to the greek.
> We are to understand they cannot see God's reason...and neither will/do we until we let go of man's. Will we look foolish in the eyes of men that exalt man's wisdom? How foolish did the Lord look to those who crucified him? Are we ashamed of him?
> ...



Amen,brother. That's tasty!  Here's some dessert:

The words of Jesus,in John 15: 18,19 
"If the world hates you,keep in mind that it hated me first.If you belonged to the world,it would love you as its own.As it is,you do not belong to the world,but I have chosen you out of the world.That is why the world hates you."

Is it wrong to be proudly hated? I thank God that the worldly people don't like me. I'm not very proud of the way my flesh deals with that hatred sometimes,though.

Help me Jesus - to deal with it your way,not mine or theirs.

Is it just me,or does the barometric pressure seem kinda low lately?


----------



## Branchminnow (May 26, 2009)

crackerdave said:


> Here's an "inconvenient fact" for you: This is an outdoors website.It is in the deep South.We [most of us] are Christians,and most of us are outdoor sports enthusiasts.You and a few others are on Woody's ONLY in the spiritual forum,and ONLY to cause trouble.That's your right - Satan gets equal time here.Just don't expect me to agree with you.If you don't believe that Jesus Christ is the only way to eternal life with God,fine.You need to go to an atheist forum.I understand there are many,so why bother with us ignorant rednecks? Your writing prowess and your debating skills will probably be much more appreciated elsewhere.
> 
> I have not said all who don't see it my way are doomed to anything.My way doesn't matter - God's way DOES.


----------



## SkeeterEater (May 26, 2009)

Jesus was some guy back in the day that probably needed to be on Prozac or something.......running around claiming he was gods son and everyone was scared not to believe in him. So then the people who met him runs around and tells exagerated stories that they witnessed this man heal a cow or a blind kid and other stuff. So then you have other mentally challenged people running around claiming they talk to god and he tells me to write down on paper how we should live our lives if we don't want to end up swimming in a lake of fire for eternity. 

By the way, how come he doesn't talk to some modern day prophets and clear up all the confusion of what religion to believe in? I'll volunteer........God talk to me and I'll write a new book for ya! I promise not to tell anyone you spoke to me.....we wouldn't want anyone to know that you truly do exist would we, it is kind of a secret huh, it just wouldn't be as entertaining any more would it!


----------



## crackerdave (May 26, 2009)

Is that what you're here for - entertainment?

Perhaps you could tell us a little about yourself?


----------



## SkeeterEater (May 26, 2009)

I'm debating


----------



## crackerdave (May 26, 2009)

More like "baiting."


----------



## SkeeterEater (May 26, 2009)

It sounds silly, what I said doesn't it?


----------



## gtparts (May 26, 2009)

SkeeterEater said:


> It sounds silly, what I said doesn't it?




Actually..........sad.


----------



## crackerdave (May 26, 2009)

SkeeterEater,some friendly advice: Read the Bible,learn a little,and then you will not sound "silly." 
Someone once said:"When you talk,you're just repeating something you already know.When you listen,you just might learn something."


----------



## SkeeterEater (May 26, 2009)

You can try to tell me Santa Claus is real till your blue in the face and I still will not believe it!

It just simply does not make sense. Why would our loving god create a round ball in the sky of living creatures and then make a select group of these creatures realy intellegent and tell a select few early in it's development that everyone needs to follow his rules or die and live for eternity in a lake of fire. Now I am going to go away for a really long time but I will come back later but you will never know when so you people need to try and convince the rest of the humans that I exist and what I told you is the truth. If any of them don't believe it I will come back and punish them for eternity.

What a great guy!


----------



## SkeeterEater (May 26, 2009)

I'll give it a rest now. Thanks for listening to my drivel.


----------



## Jeffriesw (May 26, 2009)

crackerdave said:


> More like "baiting."




Nuthin like a big pile of corn to make a bunch of Christians cum a runnin is there?

Sad part is we put most of them out ourselves for each other.


----------



## crackerdave (May 26, 2009)

SkeeterEater said:


> I'll give it a rest now. Thanks for listening to my drivel.



You're welcome - have a nice nap!


----------



## crackerdave (May 26, 2009)

Swamp Runner said:


> Nuthin like a big pile of corn to make a bunch of Christians cum a runnin is there?
> 
> Sad part is we put most of them out ourselves for each other.



Yep - I've had my share of times being caught in the trail cam with my face in the pile! Not a purty pitcher.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (May 26, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> This is where you are both correct and incorrect in the same sentence, though you do model yourself after a "cynic" based on your screen name.
> 
> The title states clearly, "Spiritual Discussions, Debate and Study". That incinuates that a thread can be one of those, or all of those, but nothing in that title says "Christian" and there are a multitude of spiritualities that can be "Discussed, Debated or Studied" however nothing in the title gives us Christians carte blanc to pummel anyone else on this board to a bloody pulp for the sake of debate in hopes that they will see things our way.
> 
> Now, to address SMDH, what makes you uncomfortable about my use of the words, Faith and God? If you have an aversion to them being capitolized I'll have to ask that you just deal with it as you would the capitolization of the word at the beginning of each statement. By me doing so I am not forcing any belief system upon you, merely paying respect to that which is bigger than me.



I believe you've interpreted these posts incorrectly.  

Diogenes was merely quoting numerous posts by some of the more "righteous" in this thread.  So those words are not his own.

In my post when I say "it's uncomfortable", I mean it's uncomfortable for some of the same people who tend to get quoted by Diogenes to consider the questions I, and others, pose here.  So they just take the low road and go into attack mode.  Such involves less logic, less consideration, and thus less discomfort.


----------



## crackerdave (May 27, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I believe you've interpreted these posts incorrectly.
> 
> Diogenes was merely quoting numerous posts by some of the more "righteous" in this thread.  So those words are not his own.
> 
> In my post when I say "it's uncomfortable", I mean it's uncomfortable for some of the same people who tend to get quoted by Diogenes to consider the questions I, and others, pose here.  So they just take the low road and go into attack mode.  Such involves less logic, less consideration, and thus less discomfort.



Of course,we all know that "you" have never been in the "attack mode."


----------



## dawg2 (May 27, 2009)

...well this thread has taken an interesting path...


----------



## gtparts (May 27, 2009)

SkeeterEater said:


> You can try to tell me Santa Claus is real till your blue in the face and I still will not believe it!
> 
> It just simply does not make sense. Why would our loving god create a round ball in the sky of living creatures and then make a select group of these creatures realy intellegent and tell a select few early in it's development that everyone needs to follow his rules or die and live for eternity in a lake of fire. Now I am going to go away for a really long time but I will come back later but you will never know when so you people need to try and convince the rest of the humans that I exist and what I told you is the truth. If any of them don't believe it I will come back and punish them for eternity.
> 
> What a great guy!



Perhaps Woody's TCT needs to open up a forum for SkeeterEater. He clearly has issues with the existence of Mr. Claus. The character he has no belief in, he later attests to being a great guy. 

How about  "Sanity and Psychiatry Forum"?


----------



## pigpen1 (May 27, 2009)

gtparts said:


> Perhaps Woody's TCT needs to open up a forum for SkeeterEater. He clearly has issues with the existence of Mr. Claus. The character he has no belief in, he later attests to being a great guy.
> 
> How about  "Sanity and Psychiatry Forum"?


----------



## SkeeterEater (May 27, 2009)




----------



## crackerdave (May 27, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> ...well this thread has taken an interesting path...



Yeah - and since it IS mine,it will self-destruct shawtly! Y'all take yer best lick,while you can!

"The End is Near!"


Meanwhile - back at the topic - when things get nasty here,very few of our good sisters post.Thus,the "barometer "analogy.  Could it possibly BE.................. they are wiser than we are????????????? Who,indeed,can fool God?


----------



## dawg2 (May 27, 2009)

SkeeterEater said:


>



....I'm loving the box with a red X...


----------



## Bitteroot (May 27, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> ....I'm loving the box with a red X...



X asperation !


----------



## crackerdave (May 27, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> X asperation !



x2!


----------



## Six million dollar ham (May 27, 2009)

crackerdave said:


> Of course,we all know that "you" have never been in the "attack mode."



Link me to a few such posts.  Shouldn't be so hard if there are so many.*  








*All apologies if this is what you consider attack mode, fwiw.


----------



## Diogenes (May 28, 2009)

crackerdave states:  ‘Here's an "inconvenient fact" for you: This is an outdoors website.It is in the deep South.We [most of us] are Christians,and most of us are outdoor sports enthusiasts.You and a few others are on Woody's ONLY in the spiritual forum,and ONLY to cause trouble.That's your right - Satan gets equal time here.Just don't expect me to agree with you.If you don't believe that Jesus Christ is the only way to eternal life with God,fine.You need to go to an atheist forum.I understand there are many,so why bother with us ignorant rednecks? Your writing prowess and your debating skills will probably be much more appreciated elsewhere.”

There is hardly anything to say, until I stop laughing.  Hold on, until I catch my breath . . . .

Um?  Do you keep your computer ‘outdoors’ with you?  And is the ‘Deep South’ actually a place, distinct from the ‘Shallow South’?  Or the ‘Medium South’?  And are you entirely sure, if it is true that, “Satan gets equal time here,” that you are the one who gets to decide if that time is mine, or yours?  Think, hard, that one will be on the final exam . . . 

I’m not sure what the linkage is, exactly, between being, “outdoor sports enthusiasts,’ and the rest of the disconnected mess of this thought, but it strikes me, having observed this site in some depth, that far too many seem to associate the thought of ‘outdoor sports’ with a celebration of how many of ‘God’s’ creatures they have been able to kill.  

For myself,  I’m getting pretty old now, and killing things just because I can has lost most of the appeal it had when I was younger and dumber.  Fact is, killing things never had that much of appeal to begin with, and I only ever did it out of necessity, rather than to add another trophy to my wall of arrogance.  I never coined the phrase ‘outdoor enthusiast’ to try to justify that killing living things for sport was somehow noble, or that it somehow elevated me by calling it something else.  “Outdoor enthusiast?”  You have to be kidding.  

So, let me think this out . . . you ‘outdoor enthusiasts’ spend piles of money to buy all the things you need to commute from your comfortable home to the ‘outdoors,’ in order to stalk the animals that you, as ‘Christians’ believe that your God created, for the sole purpose of killing them?  Then you go home, to your ‘indoor enthusiast’ house, with all of the modern conveniences, and celebrate your success as an ‘Outdoorsman’?  Sorry, but for the cost of two decent hunting rifles or a bass boat you could buy all the food you need at the local supermarket for a year.  And, sorry a bit more, but your ‘outdoor’ enthusiasm is tempered by the certainty that you will get to go home, to the ‘indoors’.  Inconvenient, I know, but purely true, so do not posture at me, sir.  Odds are that I can survive in the wild for much longer than any of the arrogant, trophy hunting, posturing ‘outdoorsmen’ around.  Odds are better that I already have. 

Equating your enthusiasm for killing helpless animals with Christianity, I guess the point is, rather disqualifies both positions as mutually exclusive.  Not to mention the obvious hypocrisy.  Again, I’m not sure how your assertion of yourself as an ‘outdoorsman,’ and my unwillingness to participate in yet another discussion over how to properly dress a dead deer,  somehow disqualifies me from having a valid viewpoint.  Yet, you seem to argue that because you are an outdoor sports enthusiast, and a Christian, that these two traits of yours ought combine to intimidate me into silence.  I say that the two, if thought well, ought to shame you.

So who is causing trouble, and giving ‘Satan’ his equal time?  The doubter, or the rationalizer?


----------



## crackerdave (May 28, 2009)

So - how did you wind up here, gracing us with your infinite wisdom? Do you search for "spiritual forums" around the world,so you can go there and feel superior to everyone you encounter and do the work Satan has given you to do? Why - exactly - are you here on the Georgia Outdoor News forum if you despise everyone and everything about it? You are to be pitied,if all you have to spend your time on is belittling others.


----------



## Diogenes (May 28, 2009)

“So - how did you wind up here, gracing us with your infinite wisdom?”  Interesting question, really – how about you answer it first?

“You are to be pitied,if all you have to spend your time on is belittling others.”  Indeed.  Do they have no mirrors where you live?

“Holy Crap they gave Ted a computer.”   And so my point is made.  In the absence of thought, the ignorant fall back on insult and innuendo as their only defense – C’mon fellas, if we are going to do nothing but trade insults, you’ve picked out the wrong fella – I know way more words than you do, and I can insult people in a dozen different languages.

Nothing good happens if you insist on taking the low road.  

Think, or do not.


----------



## dawg2 (May 28, 2009)

Diogenes said:


> .... – C’mon fellas, if we are going to do nothing but trade insults, you’ve picked out the wrong fella – I know way more words than you do, and I can insult people in a dozen different languages....



You might be surprised.  You may also want to raise your lamp higher, there are plenty of honest men out there.



Diogenes said:


> Nothing good happens if you insist on taking the low road.
> 
> Think, or do not.



Never take a high road if there are snipers


----------



## Branchminnow (May 28, 2009)

yeah.....watch your top notch............


----------



## crackerdave (May 28, 2009)

gtparts said:


> Perhaps Woody's TCT needs to open up a forum for SkeeterEater. He clearly has issues with the existence of Mr. Claus. The character he has no belief in, he later attests to being a great guy.
> 
> How about  "Sanity and Psychiatry Forum"?



Can I be th' moderator? Huh? Please? I promise I'll behave! And I won't even take a paycheck! So can I - please?


----------



## gtparts (May 28, 2009)

crackerdave said:


> Can I be th' moderator? Huh? Please? I promise I'll behave! And I won't even take a paycheck! So can I - please?



Would that be "Mod of the Couch" or "Mod on the Couch"?


----------



## crackerdave (May 28, 2009)

Diogenes said:


> “So - how did you wind up here, gracing us with your infinite wisdom?”  Interesting question, really – how about you answer it first?
> 
> “You are to be pitied,if all you have to spend your time on is belittling others.”  Indeed.  Do they have no mirrors where you live?
> 
> ...



Down heah,we got a different way to say all that: "S... or git off th' pot!"


----------



## crackerdave (May 28, 2009)

gtparts said:


> Would that be "Mod of the Couch" or "Mod on the Couch"?



 C] All of the above. 

Nah - I don't do couches and pills anymore.They do more harm than good! God is all I need.


----------



## Diogenes (May 28, 2009)

And so, to the OP, there you have your 'Forum Barometer,' as requested.  

Makes you proud to be an American, don't it?  The deep thinking, the Christian tolerance of the disparate opinions here in the melting pot, the display of education and the 'love thy neighbor' attitude just bursting out all over?  

Brings a tear to my eye, it does . . . Darn I love you guys, you just make everything worthwhile, accidentally, I know, and if only by contrast, but still . . . as a study in stereotypes, y'all argue firmly in favor of them.   Thank you.


----------



## crackerdave (May 28, 2009)

Hey - Didn't Mount St. Helens blow up a while back? How'd YOU escape?


----------



## Diogenes (May 28, 2009)

Sir, I promise to start a Sixth-Grade sholarship fund in your honor.


----------



## earl (May 28, 2009)

The OP was quite accurate .IMHO


----------



## Diogenes (May 30, 2009)

Oddly, more than was realized earl.  For myself, I'm going to stagger back to my double-wide and see if there are any Hot-Pockets left in the freezer . . .


----------



## gtparts (May 30, 2009)

Diogenes said:


> And so, to the OP, there you have your 'Forum Barometer,' as requested.
> 
> Makes you proud to be an American, don't it?  The deep thinking, the Christian tolerance of the disparate opinions here in the melting pot, the display of education and the 'love thy neighbor' attitude just bursting out all over?
> 
> Brings a tear to my eye, it does . . . Darn I love you guys, you just make everything worthwhile, accidentally, I know, and if only by contrast, but still . . . as a study in stereotypes, y'all argue firmly in favor of them.   Thank you.



Please show me where the Bible teaches tolerance as a virtue in any and all cases. 

Those who shovel manure need to find a shovel with a blade on the lower end of the handle.


----------



## Israel (May 30, 2009)

gtparts said:


> Please show me where the Bible teaches tolerance as a virtue in any and all cases.
> 
> Those who shovel manure need to find a shovel with a blade on the lower end of the handle.



If there's one thing Jesus ain't...it's manipulable.

Touch him, handle him...jes can't make him into what you may want him to be.

It's very amusing when non believers start telling believers how they must react. 
A believer who's learned the painful lesson of thinking he could treat the Lion as his own personal lamb can't and won't guarantee who's gonna show up when others are likewise presumptuous.


----------



## gtparts (May 30, 2009)

Israel said:


> If there's one thing Jesus ain't...it's manipulable.
> 
> Touch him, handle him...jes can't make him into what you may want him to be.
> 
> ...



Sometimes amusing, frequently sad. It shows a poor grasp of the character and power of God, the Father, Son, and Holy Spirit, not to mention the relationship with and expectations that God has towards His children.

Jesus was NOT a doormat. Clearly there were and are things up with which He would not put. Likewise, rolling over to have your belly scratched by the ungodly is not a "trick" that Christians should have in their repertoire.


----------



## Israel (May 31, 2009)

gtparts said:


> Sometimes amusing, frequently sad. It shows a poor grasp of the character and power of God, the Father, Son, and Holy Spirit, not to mention the relationship with and expectations that God has towards His children.
> 
> Jesus was NOT a doormat. Clearly there were and are things up with which He would not put. Likewise, rolling over to have your belly scratched by the ungodly is not a "trick" that Christians should have in their repertoire.



The atheist, the anti christian in whatever of his many permutations he may take, is here simply to help me.
He may be used to show me my own hypocrisy, my own fear of contradiction, my own resemblance to him in so many ways.
I encourage all brothers and sisters to use your enemies wisely and learn to love them, for soon they shall be gone.
Only those who learn to make good use of what God allows to oppose us will ever come to understand the freedom of loving, and not fearing, the one with his blade poised at your throat...and his helpfulness. 
Lord, help us.
Over the years I have heard many sermons about Paul and Stephen, I know that Stephen not only forgave Paul, but when he was able, thanked him for helping him get out of that straitjacket.
Everything and everyone is a tool in the hands of God.
The willing tools get cleaned and oiled...the unwilling, if they remain so...discarded.


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker (May 31, 2009)

Whatever happened to "turn the other cheek" and "be as wise as serpents yet harmless as doves?"

There is hope as long as there is life. We are to minister to our brethren always and to let our light so shine as to attract others to what we have, and they may ask for it also. Love your enemies and forgive them seventy times seven.


----------



## Israel (May 31, 2009)

Cornelia_Hiker said:


> Whatever happened to "turn the other cheek" and "be as wise as serpents yet harmless as doves?"



Nothing.
Still as much power in them as "let there be light"


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker (May 31, 2009)

Well something has happened....at least not all professed religionists operate by these charming protestations to love their neighbors....ALL their neighbors, and to be tolerant and merciful.

The basic problem is that it's not that religionists don't know the truth, it that they don't obey the truth.


----------



## Israel (May 31, 2009)

Cornelia_Hiker said:


> Well something has happened....at least not all professed religionists operate by these charming protestations to love their neighbors....ALL their neighbors, and to be tolerant and merciful.
> 
> The basic problem is that it's not that religionists don't know the truth, it that they don't obey the truth.



In light of what you say...remember the admonition of Jesus, "if you know these things...happy are you if you do them..."

Also remember the inverse is also just as true..."if you know these things but don't do them...you will be very unhappy"

Joy is something hard to concoct.
There is only joy in holding to Jesus, who cannot be separated from his word.


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker (May 31, 2009)

Israel said:


> There is only joy in holding to Jesus, who cannot be separated from his word.



Well I dunno about that Israel. I am a follower of Jesus for sure, but I don't think that following Him only is the only way to experience spiritual joy. Jesus is a Son/servant of the Father. So the Father has primacy. Anyone who knows Father God, from any position/belief system/religion/relationship, can know the same joy-happiness-fulfillment. Dontcha think?


----------



## crackerdave (May 31, 2009)

Diogenes said:


> Sir, I promise to start a Sixth-Grade sholarship fund in your honor.



Wow - I'm speechless with gratitude,o great one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2009)

crackerdave said:


> Wow - I'm speechless with gratitude,o great one.


 
Dave, me thinks he may be bluffing sans his qualifications to fabricate such a feat.


----------



## crackerdave (May 31, 2009)

Cornelia_Hiker said:


> Well I dunno about that Israel. I am a follower of Jesus for sure, but I don't think that following Him only is the only way to experience spiritual joy. Jesus is a Son/servant of the Father. So the Father has primacy. Anyone who knows Father God, from any position/belief system/religion/relationship, can know the same joy-happiness-fulfillment. Dontcha think?



Jesus and the Father are the same - He said so Himself.


----------



## Diogenes (May 31, 2009)

"remember the admonition of Jesus, "if you know these things...happy are you if you do them..."

Also remember the inverse is also just as true..."if you know these things but don't do them...you will be very unhappy"

Actually, the inverse would be, "If you do not know these things . . ."  False presumption and poor logical sequence can always lead to whatever one wishes as a conclusion . . .

 As witness to that: "Dave, me thinks he may be bluffing sans his qualifications to fabricate such a feat."   Um?  Methinks the Witness is fabricating an entire thought in the absence of coherence.  What know ye, son, of my qualifications?  And what, more to the point, do you offer as your own?  

 Again to the OP -- the forum conducts itself largely as an ignorant, single-minded bully-pulpit, and you have all the proof you need in this thread to verify that conclusion.


----------



## Israel (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for the correction.
I was sorely tempted to not do the thing I knew to do.


----------



## Israel (Jun 1, 2009)

gtparts said:


> Wrapped the needle past the peg when I read this.
> 
> 
> 
> Dio will never have to worry about being schizophrenic, he is so full of himself, there is no room for anyone else in there.



Ooops, I guess I got caught before I amended the post.


----------



## gtparts (Jun 1, 2009)

Feel free to delete or amend whatever you think appropriate, brother.


----------



## Israel (Jun 1, 2009)

gtparts said:


> Feel free to delete or amend whatever you think appropriate, brother.


Nah, I just bristled a bit at being taken to school as a dolt...but then I kinda saw how true it was when I took the bait.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 1, 2009)

Israel said:


> Nah, I just bristled a bit at being taken to school as a dolt...but then I kinda saw how true it was when I took the bait.



 Welcome to the cornpile,my brother.


----------



## Diogenes (Jun 2, 2009)

“Ooops, I guess I got caught before I amended the post.”     “Dio will never have to worry about being schizophrenic, he is so full of himself, there is no room for anyone else in there.”

QED.  Folks, if your homes lack mirrors I might suggest the investment.  I might also invest in a GED so that you might understand what QED means.  Gentlemen, in my experience, do not behave like teenaged girls – they stand.


----------



## jason4445 (Jun 2, 2009)

This whole series of post just reconfirms my knowledge that the born againers and particularly the Southern Baptist Man does more to hobgoblin and run the masses as far away from Christianity and Jesus as they can go.

A friend once asked me why the you always found the fundamentalist in back road country churches or in insignificant small to medium southern towns.  I told him probably God keeps them there so they will have as little contact with those thinking about becoming Christian and being told that how they believe, speak  and act is the only way.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 5, 2009)

So  -  what do YOU believe,Jason? How do you express your beliefs,if you have any? Are you willing to use God's Word to back up your beliefs?


----------



## Diogenes (Jun 6, 2009)

crackerdave rather belligerently challenges: “So - what do YOU believe,Jason? How do you express your beliefs,if you have any? Are you willing to use God's Word to back up your beliefs?”   Um?   Sir?  I observe that the gentleman just expressed his opinion, and in my own opinion he was pretty spot on . . . thank you for proving him to be correct.  

I’m having a tough time working out how the expression of beliefs, or indeed even the holding of them, has anything at all to do with the point made.  The point, as made, was that the extremists do more to harm their supposed Word than they do to effectively demonstrate that anyone ought listen to them.  You prove that point immediately.

Then this??? “Are you willing to use God's Word to back up your beliefs?”  Um?  Which beliefs?  And when did God have words?  Let’s try this one, from your own hit parade: Proverbs 8:1 – Doth not wisdom cry? And understanding put forth her voice?”

Apparently not.


----------

